# Lizardmen Army Book 'Review' - BoLS



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

iamaddj has apparently got his hands on the Lizardman Army Book and has done a guest review over at BoLS: 



> *Conclusion
> 
> *This army book breaks with previous Lizardmen books in a major way. The new Lizardmen army is going to focus on close combat, rather then being a magic heavy army. Over all I would put the Lizardmen army in the top tier of current armies as they now have some very interesting units and a lot of combinations. I think this army will be best run by a player who can really think outside the box, and come up with some wacky combinations. One thing I really like about this army book is there are clearly many different ways to now build a Lizardmen army. From hordes of Skinks, to a wall of Stegadons, to a fearsome battle line of Saurus warriors, options abound within this newest army book.
> 
> ...




Full review here: http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/2009/01/review-lizardmen-armybook-first.html

WHFB players - will you be going the way of the Old Ones come Feb? I've seen the new models first hand at Warhammer World and got my hands on the new Stegadon model which was very impressive (although the poles broke easily apparently).


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I like the look of the army, but it is not for me. Never felt the urge to play lizzies and I am not the sort to impulse buy a new release, old releases maybe...


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm stoked for the new book and models. Can't wait to continue to adding to my Lizardmen army until there is enough to take back the world from Chaos! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

i have read the book and there is so much more cool stuff. (the best news being that the 10 stegadon army is definitly do able:biggrin

they also haven't mentioned how amazingly awesome the special characters (mazamundi:shok 

also the slann may be not as magically potent but can be made virtually unkillable and still only cost 375 points. The diciplines aren't all that bad and there not as expensive as they could be.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Their disciplines seemed worth it and the 2 slann characters i think will see alot of play


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

jigplums said:


> the 2 slann characters i think will see alot of play


Not kroak. He's awful now  (v. expensive and only gets one spell)


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm not too happy with the Slann being weaker magic users, after all the are supposed to be the best ones going and if Kroak only gets one spell then that's just shit. (despite the fact that i never use special characters). 

I'm glad that the Saurus characters are just as good and better in the case of the scarveteran.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I think GW are convinced they're fairly powerful still as they, according to the release posted here the other day, are planning to do 1v1 Slann v other magic user events. We'll see.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

kroaks one spell is devastating, and he can cast it as many times as he likes. also his dice go straight to the pool.
If your opp get close he could do the spell on 2 dice 3 times in a row which would decimate alot of models


----------

